

Financing my Game on 8BitFunding: Day 2 ($1765 pledged, $4235 remaining) - ido
http://blog.tametick.com/2011/01/cardinal-quest-on-8bitfunding-day-2.html

======
ido
For those interested in what the game is about:

Video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEopZAmMd1E&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEopZAmMd1E&feature=player_embedded)

Screenshots: <http://imgur.com/a/JcgVL>

Concept art: <http://imgur.com/Hcfvy>

Page on 8BitFunding: <http://www.8bitfunding.com/project_details.php?p_id=65>

